# Chris Leben vs Anderson Silva - June 28-06



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW

Chris Leben just woke up  He got worked big time, reach was against him... DAMN, great fight from Anderson

Thoughts?


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

I think silva is one good striker...lets not forget is an old CHUTE BOXE fighter...but damn i didnt think leben would get knocked out..WOW IS RIGHT DUDE...HOLY SHIT


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

haha...i agree ...wow!

just got beat down ...didnt know what hit him

its about time though!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Lol. Wow, that was sure a beating. I actually though Leben would win because I heard good things about him but he took the role of a punching bag in that match. I sure hope Anderson Silva isn't going to take that title away from Franklin. I sure hope not.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

LMFAO at all you guys thinking leben was the favourite, i knew silva would whoop him.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> LMFAO at all you guys thinking leben was the favourite, i knew silva would whoop him.


I know. I seem so stupid after thinking Chris Leben would win .


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I made this post before.


Anderson is a very Techincal striker with a decent ground game,He's beaten great fighters like Jeremy Horn,I dont think everyone relizes how much of a goft it is to have him here.

This is the time for Chris (He is going against an amazing fighter) he has dominated most of his fights since getting in UFC.He is a very well rounded fighter with great wrestling haveing trained with RANDY COTURE for awhile,Although he lacks some Striking skill his coconut chin knock out punch and his mean Clinch. can make up for some of that.

I see this fight with Anderson throwing deadly knees and accurate punches,Chris trying to go for a big punch Clinching and going for a take down when he's losing the stand up war.But hey anything can happen in this fight.

Leben has a better personality and draw for new fans to see.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Anderson silva was said to be the best chute box striker ever. He is amazing. He will have a great fight career in the ufc.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Anderson silva was said to be the best chute box striker ever. He is amazing. He will have a great fight career in the ufc.


Yeah. He will definitely earn a shot against Franklin for the title. I think he is the only man that can stop Franklin in the middleweight class after seeing that. And I sure hope he won't because Franklin is my second favourite fighter.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I just can't believe that i bet against anderson. I hoped leben and his cinder block head would help him win. I never go against a chute box fighter. I am so ashamed. Franklin better eat xience lick it's going out of style. He better pour it on his cereal.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Lol i know that

Those just were my thoughts before it came wasn't sure if any of you guys were from other parts of the area where you didn't see it yet


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Franklin better eat xience lick it's going out of style. He better pour it on his cereal.


Yeah, but first Anderson must beat Mike Swick then deserve a match against Franklin because I hate Mike Swick lol. Franklin I hope will get by Anderson. I hope he was watching Leben being pounded. Franklin probably is in shock right now and pulling out a xyience bar like Moldy said lol.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

One won't cut it. He has to put it in his chilly, his soup, his cereal, everything. Franklin hasn't fought anyone with his striking ability. Anderson can really throw bombs and his ground game is excellent.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy Crap The Event Has Been Over For Like 2 Hours And I Still Feel Sick To The Belly From That Knockout.....20 Bucks Says Anderson Will Fight Once More Then Rich Will Be Healed And They Will Fight For The Mw Belt


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

that was deff a brutal beatdown


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes Anderson is to much for him my thoughts on that fight were some what accurate i just thought Leben would have done better.
Silva has to much experience i mean come on he beat Jeremy Horn, and Carlos Newton in the first round(When he was good)

Obviously this is a big wake up for chris and if he will start training better maybe in 2 years or so he will be a bigger force to look out for.
Im sure Silva will beat Mike Swick almost as bad.

The middle weight division needed a monster like this.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

adminmma said:


> WOW
> 
> Chris Leben just woke up  He got worked big time, reach was against him... DAMN, great fight from Anderson
> 
> Thoughts?


Chris Leben was WAY overated anyway....They were acting like he won the Ultimate fighting series...They forget that Diego was the man......Leben tonight was in there with someone that's been around....This guy would give Rich Franklin a run for his money....

The only reason Leben has become famous is because his connection with Randy Couture and Rand and Dana White are really really close.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Alot of it is because of his Insane Personality on the mic and on the show,ANd his red hair helps alot as well.New fighter winning most of his fights.But like i said that guy is a worldclass striker fast as hell was tailor made to beat Chris.By the time Leben is 28 i think he will have improved BIG BIG BIG TIME.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm just in shock after seeing what Anderson did. I am praying Rich Franklin won't lose that belt because Franklin is my second favourite MMA UFC fighter and I would just hate to see him get beaten down like what happened to Leben.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> LMFAO at all you guys thinking leben was the favourite, i knew silva would whoop him.


:dunno: Its funny how everyone always knows who's going to win the fight AFTER the fight...interesting.:dunno:


----------



## bekind (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL, Leben got OWNED!! There is a difference between being confident and being arrogant, and his arrogance showed tonight!! That looked like a 12 year old getting whipped by a man! I can’t wait to hear Chris's excuses and hear him go on and on about how he would still kill Franklin and how he is still the best fighter in the world right now, regardless of weight. Good times!!


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I was so happy to see that.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> LOL, Leben got OWNED!! There is a difference between being confident and being arrogant, and his arrogance showed tonight!! That looked like a 12 year old getting whipped by a man! I can’t wait to hear Chris's excuses and hear him go on and on about how he would still kill Franklin and how he is still the best fighter in the world right now, regardless of weight. Good times!!


Umm sorry not all of that trash your saying is true,And is just ignorant.

Anderson is in his Prime right now and has beaten great fighters,The guy will obviously destroy Mike Swick,Joe Riggs as well.Just because Leben was his first victom doesn't mean anything.

o and seriously dont talk about Franklin how do you know he isn't going to get knocked out as well???I mean of course it wont be as bad he would probably TKO CHris in the second round.But you shouldn't say stuff like that.


----------



## bekind (Jun 28, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Umm sorry not all of that trash your saying is true,And is just ignorant.
> 
> Anderson is in his Prime right now and has beaten great fighters,The guy will obviously destroy Mike Swick,Joe Riggs as well.Just because Leben was his first victom doesn't mean anything.
> 
> o and seriously dont talk about Franklin how do you know he isn't going to get knocked out as well???I mean of course it wont be as bad he would probably TKO CHris in the second round.But you shouldn't say stuff like that.


Man you must not have seen any of the pre fight interviews Leben gave. Maybe you classify it as confidence, I consider it arrogant. Nothing ignorant about it just differing opinions!


----------



## Rambo (Jun 28, 2006)

*TUF fighters*

It seems like all the TUF fighters do well against average competition, but once they face a well known quality fighter they get their butts handed to them. They get all this hype because UFC is trying to make money promoting names not neccessarily the best fighters. Leben didnt choke hes just not that good.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Leben Got owned! Silva systematically picked him apart! Silva will be a good contender.
And then Koshcheck was cheering when Chris got KTFO. lol


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

lol kos would do that. BUt i cant wait for Silva next match.


----------



## bekind (Jun 28, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> lol kos would do that. BUt i cant wait for Silva next match.


Yeah that seems to be the talk of the town... Who will Dana set him up against next?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

He was a terror in pride. He was also said to be the best striker when we was in chute box. Him and franklin will have a great war. I think it could be like the bonnar griffin fight maybe? Who knows but it will be fun to watch.


----------



## bekind (Jun 28, 2006)

Question is what kind of chin does Silva have. The fights I saw he never really got rocked too bad, but can he take a punch?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

alamojj said:


> :dunno: Its funny how everyone always knows who's going to win the fight AFTER the fight...interesting.:dunno:


i made a post saying silva was the favourite before.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea i did too


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Black guys usualy have harder heads,Looks like it to,But what idiots like Double leg dont get is that Leben is only 25,And you know this was a wake up for him.It's not like Nat Quarry who is like 34 years old now.Silva is in his prime and the best striker in UFC.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Black guys usualy have harder heads,Looks like it to,But what idiots like Double leg dont get is that Leben is only 25,And you know this was a wake up for him.It's not like Nat Quarry who is like 34 years old now.Silva is in his prime and the best striker in UFC.


I dont think I would venture out and say that Silva is the best striker in the UFC. However I do think he is extremely under-rated.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm shocked!*

I didn't pick Silva. I thought Leben would be able to weather the punches and take Silva down. Did he even try a takedown? I don't see Silva as a threat to Franklin. Let's see how he does against an overrated Swick and the "Swickotine"!


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I didn't pick Silva. I thought Leben would be able to weather the punches and take Silva down. Did he even try a takedown? I don't see Silva as a threat to Franklin. Let's see how he does against an overrated Swick and the "Swickotine"!


So how is Swick over-rated??? He has dominated all but 2 fights. One loss and one decision.


----------



## ShaunHunting (Jun 27, 2006)

bekind said:


> Question is what kind of chin does Silva have. The fights I saw he never really got rocked too bad, but can he take a punch?


Silva's never been (T)KO'd in 20 fights, which is impressive imo, but that could easily change against a striker like Franklin. Should be an amazing scrap if/when it happens.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Let me say that I'm not just judging Anderson Silva based on his fight with Leben. He should have won his last nine fights, he was DQ'd once on what would have been a No Contest in the UFC, as least as far as I know, and Ryo Chonan got really lucky. (who does a flying scissor heel hook? they never happen in the UFC)

I think he's got a shot at Franklin. At least more than anyone else.


----------



## TheOaf66 (Jun 30, 2006)

I think Leban was just way to confident in his chin. He was under the impression that he can go toe to toe w/ anyone b/c he has never been knocked out. I think that is why he didn't try to go to the ground when he got rocked the first time, oh well lesson learned


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> So how is Swick over-rated??? He has dominated all but 2 fights. One loss and one decision.


Only guy that was good was Riggs,And everyone beats Riggs.Leben has beaten better fighters then Swick including him awhile back.

Chris came forward trying to trade with Silva,i thought he was going to try and evade some punches and go for a take down but he didn't.Bad move by his coach.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

silva looked awesome. his boxing skills and reach would no doubt make him a serious serious contender for a long time. 

silva vs. franklin would be exciting. i can't hardly wait!!


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

adminmma said:


> WOW
> 
> Chris Leben just woke up  He got worked big time, reach was against him... DAMN, great fight from Anderson
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm glad he got his ass taxed......He talks more shit than any fighter in the UFC today...I would love to see Swick get a hold of him again.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> I'm glad he got his ass taxed......He talks more shit than any fighter in the UFC today...I would love to see Swick get a hold of him again


And how is that??

This is the only fight where he realy did the shit talking since he's been in the UFC, now is it more or has Nick"3 in a row"Diaz talk bad about every fighter he goes up against??And is it me or did he sucker punch Riggs??And is it me or is your buddy Mike Tyson an Old Lady beating woman rapist ear biter freak???

No hate im just saying what i think like you did before =p


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Eminem said:


> And how is that??
> 
> This is the only fight where he realy did the shit talking since he's been in the UFC, now is it more or has Nick"3 in a row"Diaz talk bad about every fighter he goes up against??And is it me or did he sucker punch Riggs??And is it me or is your buddy Mike Tyson an Old Lady beating woman rapist ear biter freak???
> 
> No hate im just saying what i think like you did before =p



Dude Chris Leben has talked more shit than anybody since he came into the UFC....Back during the series he pissed in a guys bed....He started talking shit about Swick and Koscheck....Then Koscheck beat his ass but he kept on talking smack...... 

In this fight against Silva, he totally disrepected a legend and he paid for it.....I'm tired of the Leben Nuthuggers making up excuses to try and water down the ass whipping he recieved at the hands of Sliva....

Leben now that he's tasted defeat and felt being Knocked out he won't win his remaining two fights left on his contract...He will get his ass whipped by lesser opponents and retire and go back to Portland.

I've seen this guy here in the gym........He's nothing special.


----------



## oblivion (May 28, 2006)

After hearing how full of himself Leben was before the fight,I was stoked to see him get torched! I knew he would! The people he fought up until this point weren't real contenders in my view and he finally fought a high calliber opponent and got a wake up call!


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Man leben got owned, This Silva guy is a great striker. I wouldnt mind seeing Franklin vs Silva for that title.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Dude Chris Leben has talked more shit than anybody since he came into the UFC....Back during the series he pissed in a guys bed....He started talking shit about Swick and Koscheck....Then Koscheck beat his ass but he kept on talking smack......
> 
> In this fight against Silva, he totally disrepected a legend and he paid for it.....I'm tired of the Leben Nuthuggers making up excuses to try and water down the ass whipping he recieved at the hands of Sliva....
> 
> ...


Nutt Huger??I think you should get off lebens dick you little Net Nerd............................Your saying the same thing you did before read my last post not to say how long ago was TUF 1????And i remember someone calling Leben a fatherless basterd or something?I also remember Leben being very Drunk and a bunch of Immature jerks bother Sam Hoager like they were in Grade School


----------

